# ***jackson lake benefit tournament***



## DeepweR (Jun 13, 2010)

Saturday june 26 out of berrys. Safe light- 1:00pm  entry fee is $100 per boat. Pay out is 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Standard tournament rules apply with berrys cove off limits, just like a friday night tournament. Catered lunch after weigh in!

Reason:  Kyle jacobs is a 31yr old family man that was just diagnosed with a terminal illness. Kyle lives in covington, ga with his wife and 4 kids. Kyle is a member of plumbers & pipefitters union local 72 and is a foreman for mckenney's, inc. He is currently recovering from sugery and is out of work. His family and friends will greatly appreciate attendance and/or any donations you can give. God willing and he is able, kyle will make an appearance to see everyone. Please come and show support for kyle and his family!

All proceeds will go to kyle and his family

host: Butts co ducks unlimited committee
           & berrys boat docks

catered by: M&s smokers


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 13, 2010)

come on guys lets do this!


----------



## Coon Krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Im doin it!!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 14, 2010)

i guess me and coon will be the only 2 there?


----------



## Perkins (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a new Schedule at work, but we will try to make it also. I hope every one come's out for this good cause.


----------



## Shakey Head (Jun 14, 2010)

I am going to be there too


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 15, 2010)

My lower units shot thats why I haven't been at the friday nights but it should be in by next week and I will probably be there


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jun 15, 2010)

fellow local 72 brother here ... i think this is a great event and cause.. will try to make it!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 16, 2010)

me and my partner won the tuesday nighter tonight. come on boys the lakes on fire. i cant wait for june 26th.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 23, 2010)

got 3rd tonite and bb with a 6.27lb'er


----------



## Coon Krazy (Jun 24, 2010)

I might need a partner...Just found out my partner has to work!!


----------



## msegars23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Would definately be there if our ducks unlimited chapter wasnt doing our tournament that same day, hope you guys have a good turn-out!


----------



## Coon Krazy (Jun 24, 2010)

Take that back....I do need a partner! If anybody wants to fish please let me know!


----------



## Perkins (Jun 27, 2010)

I heard there was a good crowd and good money raised. who won?


----------



## fburris (Jun 28, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I heard there was a good crowd and good money raised. who won?



Well crap. I thought you were fishing Perkins, so I saved my money!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 28, 2010)

fburris said:


> Well crap. I thought you were fishing Perkins, so I saved my money!


----------



## Perkins (Jun 28, 2010)

fburris said:


> Well crap. I thought you were fishing Perkins, so I saved my money!



I sold my boat....You should have called me...


----------



## fburris (Jun 29, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I sold my boat....You should have called me...



I will keep that in mind. Anyway, does anybody know who won and what it took to win? How many boats?


----------



## fulltime (Jun 29, 2010)

11 something won, 9.75 2nd,9 something 3rd , 34 boats


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 29, 2010)

idk the young mans name, but he fishes alot of the night tournys at jackson. he gave all his winnings to the family the benefit was for. hes a good kid!


----------

